# ET200S: "Markus-Safety"-Schaltung für Motorstarter



## Markus (27 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

folgende Idee habe ich mit einigen Leuten disktiert, alleine drei davon waren von Siemens. Eine 100% Aussage konnte keiner machen.

Also ich ahbe eine F-CPU und an dren Profibus hängen ET200S mit F-Modulen (nur DI und DO).

auf der ET200S habe ich Motorstarter die ich Kat.2 oder Kat.4 abchalten muss.

F-Motorstarter sind zu teuer, die kosten 3x soviel wie ein Standartmotorstarter.

Meine erste Lösung war also vor die Einspeisung ein oder zwei Schütz zu setzen welche über einen F-DO geschaltet werden und eine Rückführugn auf DI haben.

Es gibt jetzt aber noch die SIGUART Poermodule um konventionelle (festverdrahtete) Sicherheitsschaltungen im ET200S-Rack zu basteln.

Für dieses SIGUART Relais (PM-D F1) gitb es Erweiterugnen für mehrzeiligen Aufbau (PM-D F4).

Diese PM-D F4 würde ich mit einem F-DO schalten und den dort auf Klemmen liegenden Rückfürhkreis auf einen DI.
Schon habe ich eine komfortable wirtschaftliche Lösugn für Kat.2

Wenn ich Kat.4 will, kann ich an den 4 Klemmen des Endmodules (PM-X) noch ein weiteres Leistungsschütz mit Rückführung anschliessen bzw. einfach nachrüsten.

Der letzte Siemensmann mit dem ich telefoniert habe, ein SIGUART-Spezialist, meinte es geht wenn der F-DO da keine Probleme mit hätte.

Ich wüsste nicht was den Stören sollte daran.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

Hier der Link zum ET200SM_d Handbuch - Seite 257 Kapitel 10.17

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/6008567


----------



## corrado (2 März 2008)

hej Markus,

das sollte so funktionieren. Habe eine ähnliche Konfiguration seit ca. 2 Jahren problemlos am Laufen.

Corrado


----------



## Markus (2 März 2008)

hi corrado,

wie "ähnlich" ?

viele grüße nach ravensburg, ist gleich hier um die ecke


----------



## corrado (3 März 2008)

hej Markus,

ich war gestern nicht im Büro, daher die ungefähr-Antwort.
Im prinzip haben wir aus dem Siemens-Applikationshandbuch "safety integrated" die Not-Aus-Schaltung von Bild7/81 realisiert. Da in unserer verteilten Anlage mehrere SPSen (42 S7-300, 2 S7-400) arbeiten wurde das Notaussystem mit einer 315F auf dem gleichen Profibus der 400er aufgesetzt.

Die Motorstarter in der ET200s sind mit F-Kits, PM-D F1 und PM-X Modulen ausgestattet. Als "EIN"-Taster zum aktivieren genügt ein Koppelrelais, die NOTAUS-Taster (2-kanalig) wurden mit einem Notausschaltgerät, welches selbstquittierend von einem F-DO gesteuert ist,  realisiert. Warum? Galvanische Trennung.

Gruss aus der Region 
Corrado


----------



## Markus (3 März 2008)

jupp die lösung mit pm d f1 hatte ich auch erst im kopf, aber dann erschien mir das pm d f4 wesentlich einfacher - da ich es direkt mit dem f-do ansteuern kann...

danke!


----------



## corrado (3 März 2008)

Soweit ich weiss ist fü das Modul PM-D F4 ein Grundgerät (PM-D F1 / F2) erforderlich. Weiterhin duerfen an den EIN-Kreis (Klemmen 22/23), den Sensorkreis (Klemmen 25/26 und 27/28 ) sowie den Rückführkreis nur potentialfreie Kontakte angeschlossen werden. 

Corrado


----------

